
If software remains expensive to create and maintain, it won't serve our needs - ElectronShak
https://mobile.twitter.com/moxie/status/1134241230659805184
======
enz
> In all of the conversations that I've seen lately about how technology
> affects us and how to rethink the world we want, I haven't seen much
> discussion of software's crushing cost. Who's working on interesting/out
> there stuff in the area of making serious software cheaper today?

I'm not aware of the author's lately conversations, but I would say that high-
level languages and full-fledged frameworks are here to enable developers to
make software more quickly and at a lower cost.

However, it's not strictly free. If a company can develop a Web app quickly
thanks to the Django framework (for example) and Python, then it is because
other people worked very hard to make Django and Python. But, the work only
happened once, and it is now reusable by thousands of companies/developers.

Maybe that free software is a high factor towards "software's crushing cost".

~~~
mathgladiator
So, what is interesting is that not only are they not free but the vastness of
options create some fun compatibility issues which further escalates costs to
bridge and work around issues.

My view is that we are in a dark ages of sort with how to write code, and we
are still figuring out a great number of details.

------
perfmode
what's app was great. only required 30 engineers to operate at scale. what a
feat. erlang, freebsd, and deep technical expertise.

------
dredmorbius
Threadreader:

[https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1134241230659805184.html?...](https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1134241230659805184.html?refreshed=yes)

